# Ipad et consultation de fichiers synchronisés,hors connexion



## fifinou (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis propriétaire d'un macbook pro 2.53 Ghz sous Mac Os X 10.6.8
Je suis prof à domicile et j'aimerais m'acheter un Ipad pour m'éviter de trimballer partout mon ordinateur. 
Seulement, j'aimerais être sûr d'une chose avant cet achat.

Je prépare tous mes cours sous word ou PPt (j'ai le pack office pour Mac). 
Pendant mes cours, j'ai besoin d'avoir accès à ces fichiers hors connexion (je n'ai pas accès au wi-fi chez mes élèves). Pour le moment ils sont tous sur mon disque dur (avec une sauvegarde time machine bien sûr).
j'ai cru comprendre qu'avec dropbox ou icloud il était possible de synchroniser mes fichiers à la fois sur mon mac et sur l'ipad. Je sais que pour utiliser Icloud il faudra que je passe sous moutain Lion.
Pouvez vous me confirmer qu'il existe un moyen de transférer des fichiers word ou PPt sur un Ipad *et d'y avoir accès hors Wi-Fi *?? J'ai juste besoin de pouvoir les ouvrir pendant mes cours, pas de les modifier.
Est ce que passer par Icloud est la meilleure solution ? dropbox c'est comment ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Lauange (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Oui, je le fais à partir de l'application goodreader. Je transfere les fichiers (word ou ppt) sur l'Ipad et je peux travailler avec sans être connecté par wifi.


----------



## fifinou (12 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse.
je suis allé dans un apple store en septembre à Paris (j'habite outre mer) et le vendeur m'a raconté n'importe quoi. Il m'a dit que ce n'était pas possible mais je me disais bien qu'il y avait un truc qui clochait.
je vais étudier ça !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------

par contre, j'ai oublié de te demander, tu passes par quoi pour transférer tes fichiers sur l'ipad ? Icloud ? dropbox ? autre ?


----------

